# Jealous Husband...what to do?



## BabyC (Aug 19, 2013)

So DH and I had a bad day yesterday. We didn't fight per se, but after a disagreement about where to go for lunch on a Saturday, I proceeded to take my DD out for a playdate and he pouted and refused to answer any of my calls or text messages.

As retribution, I ignored him and went out to dinner with friends and DD (of course) without telling him. Childish, I know. 

Last night, I went through the exercise of looking at things from the 3rd party perspective and thought, well maybe I wasn't clear on what my objections are and I should have communicated better. I resolved to forgive and move on. 

Today, I sent him a text to apologize and said I can see why there could be miscommunication. After a few more texts where he told me where he was and I said, you should have just told me where you were then I won't have gone nuts. 

Suddenly, a few hours later, he sends me a LONG text saying how he thinks I have a thing for the father of the kid who we went on the playdate with because of his observations. 

First of all, COMPLETELY untrue. I have no feelings whatsoever for the guy, barely even friends. We spend time together because his kid and mine are best best friends. Plus, 99.9% of the time, his wife is there too. My husband, for many of his own reasons, choose not to spend as much time with us because he doesn't want to go to the petting zoo, or whatever. So whatever I tell him, he insists that he has "observed" my interest in the guy. Completely out of left field and I have no idea what to do.

I'm at a loss... help?


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

BabyC said:


> Today, I sent him a text to apologize and said I can see why there could be miscommunication.


Why can't you have a face to face conversation with him? 

The way that people text critical info that shouldn't be misinterpreted today is absolutely crazy to me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Who was with the other child during the play date yesterday? Was it only the husband?

When you went out to dinner who was there? Was his wife there?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

EleGirl asks good questions and I agree that it is time to stop the texting and have a fac-to-face conversation.


----------

